# Happy Tackle Monkey



## jkbirocz (Mar 14, 2009)

Well my tacklewarehouse order came yesterday, and I am very happy. I ordered a new rod and some baits. The rod is a Powell max flippin rod 7'6" heavy ex-fast, I got it for fishing frogs mainly, but I will use it for jigs and other big baits as well. The baits I ordered are a lucky craft Bulldog, a fish arrow cover jack frog, and two packs of mattlures matt minnows. I made a quick run to the lake to test out my rod and see what the bulldog looked like in the water. I am extremely happy with the rod, and I cannot wait to make mile long casts with frogs into the lily pad matts. The LC Bulldog is freakin amazing. I runs no more than an inch under water and makes the water boil, it is the ultimate wake bait. I only tried it with the prop blade, and the spinner blade, as I did not have a small screwdriver with me. It is hard to explain the action, other than it is awesome. The bait has two set screws on the tail that lets you take out the swivel that hold the blades. It's a very well designed lure, I cannot wait till the water is out the low 40's #-o If someone would have seem me tossing a huge topwater while there was still some ice on the lake, they would have thought I was crazy, but I was in heaven testing out my new rod and baits though  

Just to give an idea on the size of the bulldog I took a pic of it and one of a LC fat cb dbs1. The bulldog is 4", 2oz, super fat, waking crankbait. I love it already. If I do not catch a fish on this bait this year, I will be shipping it directly to FishinsMyLife, I know he will be able to catch a lunker with it. 

Cover Jack frog and matt minnow, the minnows look like they should be wiggling around....awesome






LC fat cb bds1




LC Bulldog




Tail blades


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice stuff! How do those tail blades attach to the lure? They look like they have some sort of quick-connect thingy. :-k


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 14, 2009)

If you look closely at the bait picture, you can see a small screw above the rear hook near the top of the bait. It is a set screw, there is another one on the opposite side. You loosen them to pull the blade out then tighten them up to secure it in the channel of the bar swivel thingy. Its pretty slick. Now I gotta carry a tool kit with me when I go fishing :roll:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 14, 2009)

I see it now. Small set screws.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 15, 2009)

I cannot wait to "borrow" those baits.


No worries, eh, I will keep them far away from any lure eating trees 

And, of course, if I do snag them you know I will go in after those suckers!


----------



## redbug (Mar 15, 2009)

I have been looking at the bull dog for a while thinking about getting it. I had no idea of the size.
Seeing the size make the decision easy I will be picking one or two real soon.
Don't wait for the summer to throw that thing either just cast near the shallows and work it slow and hold on!!!

nice haul and good luck

Wayne


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 15, 2009)

How will you rig those matt minnows. I was looking a some similar baits, but couldn't figure how they would swim once rigged. Nice baits and good luck with the new rod.


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 15, 2009)

> How will you rig those matt minnows.



Good question. I think they suggest t-rigging them, but I don't know how well that will work. I am thinking I will just end up using them for smallies, and just nose hook them with a split-shot or mosquito hook. My other thought is to use a razor blade or exacto knife to slice them in the belly half way up the body. This way I won't be going through that much plastic when t-rigging them. I will let you know, I am going to mess with them.


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 15, 2009)

Wait...there are already cut up the belly. Man Matt sure thinks of everything. I'll post a pic.


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 15, 2009)

Belly cut


----------



## ilinimud (Mar 15, 2009)

LoL!! That was pretty funny!


----------

